# Floppy prism (megaminx) tutorial



## Filipe Teixeira (May 24, 2016)

I fell in love with this puzzle. I don't have a real one but I solve it on MagicPuzzlePro (Android).

The documentation is here: http://filipeteixeira.com.br/floppy_minx/

It's not complete, if you want to contribute I will be happy.

It would be awesome if someone could find optimal algorithms for all cases on the last step. I don't know how to do this.

Cya

EDIT: I found this documentation but it is different from my approach. http://staff.fim.uni-passau.de/kreuzer/TP/PentagonalFloppy.html


----------

